# Negative Test but no period



## katesprl (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi 
I'm new to all this so don't know all the lingo. I had my first IVF attempt (Only 1 ovary due to previous ovarian cancer and chemo) this month and am on day 13 post ET. Over the last few days I have had slight red spotting which I usually get at start of period. My boobs have stopped being sore and I don't feel pregnant but a friend said that sometimes you can get spotting so I did a First Response test today (1 day before i'm suppossed to) and it showed negative. 
My cycles are usually between 24-26 days and it's now day 27. 
Why do you think my period is not arriving? Should I still be using the progesterone or is it time to just give up as i run out tomorrow anyway? 
Thanks 
Kate


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry about the negative result.  I wouldn't stop the progesterone until instructed to by your clinic just in case but it is probably this that is delaying your period.  I never get a period until after I have stopped the progesterone.

Sam


----------



## katesprl (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Sam
When do you stop the progesterone then? I'll ring the clinic tomorrow to get advice but it seems such a waste to get more of the damm stuff for no good reason! 
Kate


----------

